# Hawthorne pedals.



## Danny Anson (Dec 2, 2022)

Look good to me


----------



## cyclejunkies (Dec 2, 2022)

20


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 2, 2022)

$37


----------



## falconer (Dec 2, 2022)

Are the axles straight?


----------



## Danny Anson (Dec 2, 2022)

falconer said:


> Are the axles straight?



Yes.


----------



## Danny Anson (Dec 2, 2022)

falconer said:


> Are the axles straight?


----------



## prewarmachine (Dec 2, 2022)

$50


----------



## Danny Anson (Dec 2, 2022)

prewarmachine said:


> $50



Deal.


----------



## slick (Dec 3, 2022)

Does anyone know if they made girls versions of these pedals? Has anyone seen some?


----------

